# Ich möchte World of Warcraft wieder anfangen



## Evolutio (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal wieder mit World of Warcraft anfangen.
Damals hatte ich nur bis zu Patch 2.4.3 gezockt und wollte jetzt wieder World of Warcraft wieder anfangen.
Ich habe es mir bereits gekauft (ohne Cataclysm und noch NICHT auf meinen battle.net Account aktiviert. ) Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie ich vorgehen soll, da gibt es ja unter anderem Werbe einen Freund & die Rolle der Auferstehung.(habe keinen der mich werben könnte, also könnt ihr euch melden  )

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## IceAngel84 (15. Juni 2013)

Könnte dich werben muste e-Mail adresse gebenbzw dir die rolle schicken


----------



## Maladin (15. Juni 2013)

Hier ist der Thread besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

du brauchst auf jedenfall die addons. in deinem fall: wrath of the lich king, cataclysm und eben pandaria ( nur wenn du im aktuellen geschehen spielen willst). kauf sie dir einzeln oder besser noch in der box (bis wotlk), die gibts für umme.

um den battlenet account wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, was aber mMn nicht unbedigt eine große hürde bzw problem darstellt. dort werden dann zb auch die spiele registriert. bringt so einige vorteile mit sich.

wenn dieser schritt erledigt ist können wir gerne über eine rda sprechen ( hab noch 1 zur verfügung falls du magst)


----------



## Evolutio (16. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir TBC und WOTLK geholt, und Cataclysm hole ich mir nächsten Monat.
Zu der Rolle, da muss man mindestens 1 Jahr nicht gespielt haben, also können wir das vergessen.


----------



## Jornia (16. Juni 2013)

Bei der RdA gibt es Cata im moment für 7 Tage kostenlos dazu.
Somit muß der Account bis Warth of the Lichking gehn. (Classic, Burning Crusade, Warth of the LichKing).

Bei Bedarf einer Rolle, einfach ne PN senden mit der Battle.net-account email - dann wird die versendet. 

Jornia


----------



## IceAngel84 (16. Juni 2013)

Für die Rolle must du 90 Tage nicht gespielt haben also PN mit Battle Net E-Mail schicken dann bekommste die Rolle und kannst gleich ein Char auf lvl 80 machen ^^


----------



## Evolutio (17. Juni 2013)

Bring tja nichts, wenn der Stufe 80 ist und kein Set hat


----------



## TheCasanova (17. Juni 2013)

Für Werbt einen Freund darfst du den Classic Key noch nicht aktiviert haben auf deinem Account. Es muss dir jemand einen Textaccount schicken, und dann aktivierst du dein Hauptspiel mit Addons.

Falls du das schon aktiviert hast bleibt dir soweit ich weiß auch die RDA nicht weil du bereits 1 Monat kostenlos spielen hast und den dann ganz normal erweitern könntest. Die RDA geht dann wenn die kostenlose Zeit verstrichen ist.


----------



## Evolutio (17. Juni 2013)

Also, ich habe mir WoW nomral gekauft mit TBC und WOTLK. Habe es aber noch nicht aktiviert. Der Account ist neu.
Da würde doch die RDA uch nichts bringen oder?


----------



## TheCasanova (17. Juni 2013)

Evolutio schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mir WoW nomral gekauft mit TBC und WOTLK. Habe es aber noch nicht aktiviert. Der Account ist neu.
> Da würde doch die RDA uch nichts bringen oder?


Dann kannst du das über werbt einen Freund machen.
Du brauchst dafür eine emailadresse die bei Battle.net noch nicht registriert ist. Auf die schickt die jemand einen Testaccount. Den Testaccount aktivierst du und dann aktivierst du die Spiele auf dem testaccount um ihn vollwertig zu machen.
Du kannst dann aber "nur" mit dem Freund zusammen schneller leveln.

Die RDA funktioniert nur bei inaktiven bestehenden Accounts. Stichtag ist im Moment der 4. März. Alles was davor aktiv war kann dann reaktiviert werden. Es könnte sein dass es sogar einmal bei Accounts funktioniert die nach dem 4. März aktiv waren. Vermutlich müsste aber zumindest einmal ein Monat darauf bezahlt gewesen sein. Das ist also was für Leute die einen alten Account haben und den reaktivieren wollen. Wenn du einen neuen anlegst fährst du mit Werbt einen Freund besser - allerdings musst du dann den Char selbst leveln.

Ich kann dir anbieten dich zu werben und mit dir einen Charakter auf 80 zu leveln - eventuell auch einen zweiten. Den Server und die Seite kannst du dir aussuchen. Ich spiele im Moment auf Blackhand PVE (Horde) aber was anderes wäre auch mal ganz nett. Ich hab von Mo - Do Zeit zu leveln. Ich kann dir einen Cata Key schenken wenn du Spielzeit aktiviert hast auf deinem Account.


----------



## raptor14 (17. Juni 2013)

wichtig ist, dass es vor dem 04.03.2012 gewesen sein muss ... also schon ne ganze Weile her ...


----------

